# Unchanged in 230 Million years.  :)



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 3, 2012)

Heck....let's just call it an even 1/4 billion years...   lol

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/48806420/ns/technology_and_science-science/#.UES16SIsJ8E

_"You would think that by going back to the Triassic you'd find a transitional form of gall mite, but no," Grimaldi said. "Even 230 million years ago, all of the distinguishing features of this family were there — a long, segmented body; only two pairs of legs instead of the usual four found in mites; unique feather claws."_

Yep....you sure would.    

Bandy


----------



## Four (Sep 4, 2012)

Is this supposed to be a "HA! Take that atheists!" post? Because it just seems like you posted an interested science article 

regardless, thanks


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 4, 2012)

Like Ted pointed out. Science and the scientific method don't PROVE something works the same way 100% of the time. When Science realizes that they don't just go back to say something like science works in mysterious ways... They take the inconsistency and try to figure out why. Which has already been done with the idea of evolution.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 5, 2012)

From the article:


> The other two arthropods in the amber represent two new species of mites. These are miniature relatives of spiders, although these specimens both evolved to lose two pairs of legs.





> "We now know that gall mites are very adaptable," Grimaldi said. "When flowering plants entered the scene, these mites shifted their feeding habits, and today, only 3 percent of the species live on conifers. This shows how gall mites tracked plants in time and evolved with their hosts."


----------



## bullethead (Sep 5, 2012)

From different article, but same study author Grimaldi:
http://news.yahoo.com/prehistoric-t...-070cc12158c4/comments?count=20&sortBy=oldest


> And when Grimaldi compared the ancient mites to their modern day descendants, he was surprised about how similar they are. *Except for difference in the mouth and fewer legs, "they're dead ringers for (modern) gall mites,*" he said. The modern ones can be found in bubbles or galls on plant leaves.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 5, 2012)

And yet another article:
http://www.livescience.com/22725-ancient-mite-trapped-amber.html
(BOLD highlights mine)



> The other two arthropods in the amber represent *two new species of mites.* These are miniature relatives of spiders, *although these specimens both evolved to lose two pairs of legs.*
> Amber drops
> Typical amber droplets. For a study released Aug. 27, 2012 in the journal PNAS, researchers screened 70,000 drops, resulting in the three arthropod inclusions.
> 
> ...


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 6, 2012)

Four said:


> Is this supposed to be a "HA! Take that atheists!" post? Because it just seems like you posted an interested science article
> 
> regardless, thanks



Yes, an interesting science article. It is nothing more. The fanciful suppositions they are making equate to me finding an ant squashed in a wad of gum under my shoe in a lab that I unwittingly walked in to 42 million years ago. That sounds about right.

Good post Bandersnatch.


----------

